# WARNING:NOT SO CUTE KITTEN PICS...



## speciespython (Aug 9, 2005)

DON'T WORRY, the kitten is just playing with a mouse it caugh, but still funny?  :blushing: 






 :lmao: 
laura


----------



## andrewman (Aug 9, 2005)

Cool


----------



## will turner (Aug 20, 2005)

to be honest.... no


----------



## Corry (Aug 20, 2005)

I see a cat...but...what am I looking at other than that?


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 20, 2005)

it looks like its taking a crap?!


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 2, 2005)

it just did wee wee on floor.. hahaahah


----------

